# September surf trout?



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Thinking of going tomorrow or Wednesday to Surfside. I have never fished in the surf past August so was just wondering how long the trout stay in there?


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i'm going tomorrow on the west galvez side. i've caught trout in the surf as late as 1st week of oct. but that was probably an exception. as long as there's some bait chances may be good


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

There are trout in the surf year round, especially around passes or jetties. The reason you don't hear about anyone catching them in the cooler months is because nobody is out fishing for them.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Yep, when I lived in Surfside Iâ€™ve caught them, on a topwater, as late as early December in the surf. I donâ€™t fish for them as much in the surf in the fall because Iâ€™m usually in a marsh or bay fishing. Iâ€™ve never fished for them beyond early December but for no other reason than Iâ€™m into fishing some place else during the late fall and winter. I like wet wading the surf and at some point the water gets a tad nippy for that. The water ought to be very comfortable now.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

sharkchum said:


> The reason you don't hear about anyone catching them in the cooler months is because nobody is out fishing for them.


i knew there was a reason why. me included


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Appreciate it guys. Iâ€™ll be down around Access 4 tomorrow morning


----------



## TBMatt (May 8, 2018)

Surf looks great on the webcam. Iâ€™ll prob see you down there brown F150. Green kayak. Really ugly fishing shirt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TBMatt (May 8, 2018)

Never mind. Flat tire. Let me know how you do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Heck, the ONLY times I've Texas Slam'med it were in October (usually can't get on flounder earlier in the season, for some reason.) Surf is glorious in the Indian Summer. Late September/early October is my favorite time to be at the beach.


----------

